# Budget value Dual dashcam recommendations



## Newbyubery (Dec 6, 2019)

Hi there. I’m not wanting to spend a fortune so wondered if anyone has purchased a decent budget dual dashcam recently?


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)




----------



## Newbyubery (Dec 6, 2019)

The Gift of Fish said:


> View attachment 417496


Yeah thanks einstein I did that but there were old posts and newer were expensive recommendations. There is also new legislation in Australia about sticking things on your windshield that obstruct your view.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

Newbyubery said:


> Yeah thanks einstein


No worries, Homer. There are good reviews on here. You just need to look a _little_ bit harder.


----------

